#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  ISM Dhanbad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

ISM Dhanbad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Click Here:

Indian School of Mines - Dhanbad
[/B]

*
ISM Dhanbad Year of Establishment:* 1926.

*ISM Dhanbad* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*ISM Dhanbad* *Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.

*ISM Dhanbad* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
7288

*OPPH*
634

*OB*
2542

*OBPH*
144

*SC*
1683

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
482

*STPH*
NA







*ISM Dhanbad* *Branches In Engineering:*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation EngineeringEnvironmental EngineeringMineral EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMining Machinery EngineeringMining EngineeringPetroleum Engineering
*ISM Dhanbad* *Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 1,56,968/- For 4 Years.

*ISM Dhanbad* *Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 5,000/- Per Year Excluding Mess Charges.

*ISM Dhanbad* *Placements 2012:*

*ISM Dhanbad Campus & Intra Facilities:*
Situated in the heart of the country’s prime coking coal belt, 260 km from Kolkata with a campus spread over 88 hectares (220 acres) the fully residential ISM has all the facilities of a world class academic institute. ISM is located at Dhanbad, on the Howrah-New Delhi Grand Chord Railway route. The serene campus comprises academic buildings, student hostels and 100% residential facilities for faculty and staff apart from other infrastructure facilities for a cosmopolitan community. ISM is expanding and is in the process of acquiring new land near the present campus, which will nearly double its area. The campus is currently home to more than 4000 people: students, faculty, and non academic staff.
Indian National Emblem on the administrative building of ISM Dhanbad. The Main Building, also popularly known as the Heritage Building houses the departments of Mining Engineering, Applied Geology, Applied Geophysics and Electrical Engineering. In addition it also contains the Geological Museum. The Penman Auditorium near the main building is used for official functions and events while the Golden Jubilee Lecture Theater is used for workshops, presentations and seminars. Some unique features at the ISM are the Geological Museum, the Seismic Observatory, a Data Processing Laboratory, the Long Wall Mine gallery and the Remote Sensing Laboratory. The lawn in front of the ISM Main Building, besides being exquisitely designed, has several unique features. It has two distinct areas where the grass and the bushes are cut into the shape of the Old Logo & the Crest of ISM. It has the original cannon used to defend this institute from the advancing Japanese troops during World War 2. It also has two rock samples of the oldest known rock formation on the Indian Subcontinent. The lawn is used to hoist the flag during the Independence & the Republic Day of India. It is also used to host the annual flower show at ISM.

*ISM Dhanbad Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Being a fully residential campus, ISM has 10 hostels - six for boys and four for girls. The hostels at the Indian School of Mines are named after famous gemstones. The hostels are as follows:
Research Scholar Hostels (1 and 2)Diamond HostelOpal HostelEmerald HostelTopaz HostelSapphire HostelJasper HostelAmber Hostel (A,B and C)Ruby Hostel (girls hostel)Shantibhavan Hostel (girls hostel)
The ISM accommodates guests of the School at the Senior Academic Hostel. The Executive Development Center (EDC), under the charge of the training and placement cell at ISM, has the facilities to conduct Pre Placement Talks, Group Discussions, Personal Interviews and has well furnished air conditioned rooms to accommodate executives from the industry.

*ISM Dhanbad Address:* Indian School of Mines (ISM), Dhanbad - 826004, Jharkhand, India.

*ISM Dhanbad Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: ISM Dhanbad B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities ISM Dhanbad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Surat btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Raipur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## m12345

FAADOO plz tell me total fee including hostel nd mess fees................ :X:

----------

